# Croque en bouche...Help please



## merador (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi,
I'm trying to make a "croque" and my only problen is the cream puffs; I have not mastered yet the perfect puff.
Is there a piping technique to create a complete round puff?

Any help is appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## chef_matt (Mar 18, 2008)

I got taught draw circles on a parchment paper with pencil. Turn the paper over then pipe. When filled use some warm milk to push the round out the puff with a finger. Use a large round tip. When doing spun sugar take a whisk and dunk it into the sugar mixture and flick it back and forth quickly so it will make thin threads gather and place on top

As its been a while since I have made this hope this helps.

Matt


----------



## 1dessertdiva (Oct 20, 2006)

After baking the puffs, allow them to cool in a warm area or they will deflate. I am making several of these for Weddings this month if you need more help, just shout.
Joan


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Um, if your puffs deflate, then you aren't baking them long enough! A good way to tell if cream puffs or eclairs are done baking is if the cracks that are created during the bake are no longer yellow. 

By the way, the correct term is "Croquembouche".


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

why dont you try a small ice cream scoup to portion the pate Choux .after there baked perfectly .and there filled and all set up in a nice cone shape .CUT the wisk so you have a bunch of lil fingers metal of course . allow your sugar to cool slightly then go for it .make shure you have long pants on and plenty of space to flip the hot sugar onto the two peices of dowell rod you have held down on your work bench .I like to invert a couple of sheet pans on my rod's weighed down by a couple 8 lb weights .
good luck 
TOMMY


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I was taught to pull one puff from the oven and put it on the counter and observe it to see if the entire batch is done. If that one puff gets soft and and starts to deflate--they're not done--keep them in the oven longer. If the puff is crisp on the outside and holds its shape you're good to go.

I was also taught a piping technique for making "perfect" puffs but I can't explain it I have to show it to you. Any chance you live close to Nova Scotia????


----------



## merador (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm sorry for the late reply; things became hectic around here, and I haven't got the time to approach my desk.
 All of you came up with original sugestions which I'm going to try. Thanks again.

Benjamin:bounce:


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

My technique for a pretty puff is very simple, use a large pastry tip (about a 3/4 inch round tip) and pipe your choux paste in a manner such that you're slowly moving the bag upwards (don't swirl) until you get a large hershey kiss-shaped lump of dough. Press down on the tip with a damp finger just to remove the point and bake until done (people above have already outlined a lot of tips for determining that).


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

To form the puff, use a plain tip and motion to form a rosette. 

The choux puffs are ready when they've puffed, have color, and no longer sweat.


----------



## defyingyou (Jul 23, 2008)

Also, when you think the puffs may be done, pop one out of the oven, and open it up. It should be more so on the dry side than the wet. When people make puffs, and take them out of the oven when they aren't done, moisture is another case of deflation :roll:
Good luck!


----------



## merador (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you guys, again.
Great, practical ideas indeed, as the word goes; "practice makes perfect...":bounce:


----------



## smiley (Oct 22, 2004)

Ohhhh... puffs!!!!

Are you looking for a perfect round shape? if so, just add another egg to your recipe. it makes all the rough edges disappear. pipe and let it sit for a few minutes to get a LITTLE skin formed on it. cook until you can take one from the MIDDLE of the tray and it feels light..... getting to dark? turn the oven down to 275- 300 to dry the puppies out. I figured I have made around 350 thousand of these suckers, If I wasn't such a slow learner I would of learned this after the first hundred instead of the third..... but now VOILA!!!


----------



## cheftess (Sep 28, 2008)

These are all good ideas...it just takes alot of practice. I also used to draw the circles and that helped alot. Eventually your hand will develop a memory and they will all turn out round and gorgeous. It's ok, really, if they are not perfectly alike. No one will notice when you build your croque. Best of luck!:smiles:


----------

